# Confirmed fin rot and swim bladder disorder HELP Please!



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

My betta, Draco,is a dragon scale betta fish and I noticed today he is discolored, with his fins deteriorating away with the black edge! I've noticed previously his swimming issues and was worried but I am very busy and didn't investigate. I regret that so much right now, as I type this he is _struggling_ to remain upright, with his now dull orange ruined fins sticking of his body.
Please help me. I'm literally *crying* as I type this, so please tell me how to treat this, thank you... 


Housing 
What size is your tank? He was in a 6 gal. but is now in a 1.5ish gal. tank
What temperature is your tank? 74 F
Does your tank have a filter? No, I lost the impeller while moving
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top Fin betta bits and occasionally Top Fin dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3 pellets every day/night

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? (i regret this) Monthly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 75%-50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Top Fin water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:n/a
Nitrite:n/a
Nitrate:n/a
pH:n/a
Hardness:n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His once red fins are now dull-orange and rotting
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He's always been like this, he just hasn't had fin rot before
When did you start noticing the symptoms? ! month ago (swim bladder) Just now (fin rot)
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I've qurantined him in a small tank
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no for the fin rot
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 yrs.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

umm, gimme a sec @redthebetta


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

If you're only changing the water once a month the water is prime to breed the bacteria that cause fin rot. The ONLY way to prevent it is to keep your water clean. The best way to cure it is clean, warm water. This is entirely preventable and treatable. Up your water changes! 

For the SDB, pick up some Epsom Salt from your local drug store. 1 tsp per g, predisolved. Fast him for a couple days. I would also toss the freeze dried bloodworms as they can cause SBD. They expand in the digestive tract.


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> If you're only changing the water once a month the water is prime to breed the bacteria that cause fin rot. The ONLY way to prevent it is to keep your water clean. The best way to cure it is clean, warm water. This is entirely preventable and treatable. Up your water changes!
> 
> For the SDB, pick up some Epsom Salt from your local drug store. 1 tsp per g, predisolved. Fast him for a couple days. I would also toss the freeze dried bloodworms as they can cause SBD. They expand in the digestive tract.


Thanks


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

Here are the pics


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

those pics suck but I just took them XD


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I just wanted to add, make sure you do not use AQ salt. It will cause his SBD to get worse. You're going to have to treat the rot with just warm clean water. If he has chronic SBD problem you can add fiber to his diet by feeding frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> I just wanted to add, make sure you do not use AQ salt. It will cause his SBD to get worse. You're going to have to treat the rot with just warm clean water. If he has chronic SBD problem you can add fiber to his diet by feeding frozen brine shrimp.


I've heard that daphnia is recommended as well?
Also when you say "warm", how warm is "warm"?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

DracoBetta said:


> I've heard that daphnia is recommended as well?


Yes, you can feed daphnia. But, feed it in moderation because it is a laxative. When I have more time (school has eaten my free time), I like to feed daphnia once a week.


----------



## DracoBetta (Oct 9, 2013)

I also just noticed his breathing is kinda rapid, I feel so bad...


----------

